# Forecast this week?



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Going on an overnight charter to the rigs leaving Thursday night and comming back Saturday and looking for anyone with experience to clue me in on what type of seas to expect. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

to far out in the week to know now, The forecasts for seas out past a few days is usually very unreliable, but they are calling for 1-3 foot seas. In a general sense the seas do not calm down much till the doldrums of summer set in and the springtime fronts quit passing thru and kicking things up.

MScontender


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol it's already going up...


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

According to our forecast for VK915 "Marlin", here is what you are looking at for the weekend



Friday Wind ESE 8-15 kts gusting to 20 kts, seas 2-5ft occasional 6ft

Sat Wind ESE-SE 8-15 kts gusting to 20 kts by afternoon, seas 3-5ft occasional 6ft in 

the morning, decreasing to 2-5ft occasional 6ft in the evening.

Sun Wind SE-SSW 8-15kts gusting to 20 kts, seas 2-5ft occasional 6ft





Gump...out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the best bouy number(NDBC) to look at the forecast for the Ram Powell, Beer Can ect..??? Or a link to the best place to find the forecast?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (5/11/2009)*What is the best bouy number(NDBC) to look at the forecast for the Ram Powell, Beer Can ect..??? Or a link to the best place to find the forecast?


here you go. this buoy is a bit closer to petronius but regardless, same area (64 nautical miles south of dauphin island)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42040


here is the ram powell sea conditions:

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42364

and this is the transocean marianas (one of those drill ships that looks more like a rig than an actual ship); it's right to the southeast of marlin rig

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42881

these sites are pretty good about updating every day or every other day or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

From what I could tell only the top link gave a forecast and it looked to me that it was calling for 1-3 on saturday??? Is that what you got? Thanks for the links.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm with Gump, he doesn't spend all this time out there and post this stuff if it wasn't accurate. He may be wrong, occaisionally,but I'll bet a paycheck he is dead on more than off!!! :bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I wasnt saying I dont agree...I just wanted the site so I can check for myselfincase he doesnt post the forecast everyday...Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like this one. Buoys at the top, forcast at the bottom.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/marine.shtml


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a better description of the weather conditions at this time. Pics attached


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff-those pics are sick

Looks like we are headed that way Wed afternoon. Give me your forcast for wed-thur. I'll call you before we come.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I tilted some of our floodlights down, so hopefully I can try to get some pics of tunas tonight under the lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow...I would die without a rod and reel...they wont let you take out a big spinner and poppers out there??? That makes me want to strap my kayak to the boat! If you could just make sure the seas are exactly like that this weekend I would grealy appreciate it! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gump ....thanks for the reports you give....

NOW lets see some TUNA busting


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. Just noticed they changed the forecast for the days we're going out, so hopefully it will stay 1-3's but I feel Gumps forecast will most definately be the most accurate. Special thanks to you Gump.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem guys, glad I can help. Currently out here at Marlin the conditions are as follows.



Wind = 10kts from the SE

Current = from the west at .2 kts

Seas = 1-2 ft

Skies = Clear

Water = Blue





Our forecast for this Area is showing the following



1300 hrs on Wed 

Wind = ESE 10-15kts

Sea = 2-4ft period of 4 seconds

Swell = SE 0-2ft period 7 seconds

Combined Waves = 2-4ft occasional 5ft



This holds all the way through 0700 hrs on Thursday morning, then it drops down to 

Combined Waves of 1-3ft



Our extended forecast does not give quite as much detail, but reads like this for the time being



Friday = Wind ESE 10-15 kts Gust to 20 kts, Combined Waves 3-5ft occasional 6ft

Saturday = Wind ESE - SE 10-15 kts Gust to 20 kts, Combined Waves 3-5ft occasional 6ft

Sunday = Wind becoming N-NE, 8-15kts, Combined Waves 2-4ft occasional 5ft



Gump...Out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Gump (5/12/2009)*No problem guys, glad I can help. Currently out here at Marlin the conditions are as follows.
> 
> Wind = 10kts from the SE
> Current = from the west at .2 kts
> ...


Any updates for the weekend?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

We will.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The weather for the weekend does not look all that bad. I am having trouble getting the attachment to show up, if someone can help to get it to display properly, I would appreciate it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

is this what your looking for Gump??*<P align=left>Note: *All wind speeds are in *knots *33 feet above sea-level. Wave heights are reported in *feet *.*<P align=left>Valid: Thursday, 14 May to Friday, 15 May<P align=left>Weather *Partly cloudy with a few showers and thunderstorms near the coast.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *ESE 5-10 ESE 5-10 SE 9-14 ESE 7-12*<P align=left>Sea *1-3 pd 3 0-2 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3*<P align=left>Swell *ESE 1-3 pd 7 ESE 0-2 pd 7 ESE 0-2 pd 7 ESE 1-3 pd 7*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *2-4 ocnl 5 1-3 1-3 2-4 ocnl 5*<P align=left>Valid: Friday, 15 May to Saturday, 16 May<P align=left>Weather *Partly cloudy with a few showers and thunderstorms near the coast.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *ESE 8-13 SE 5-10 ESE 8-13 SE 6-11*<P align=left>Sea *1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3*<P align=left>Swell *ESE 1-3 pd 7 ESE 0-2 pd 7 ESE 1-3 pd 7 ESE 0-2 pd 6*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *2-4 ocnl 5 1-3 2-4 ocnl 5 1-3*<P align=left>Valid: Saturday, 16 May to Sunday, 17 May<P align=left>Weather *Partly cloudy with a few showers and thunderstorms near the coast.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *SE 7-12 ESE 5-10 ESE 7-12 E 5-10*<P align=left>Sea *1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3*<P align=left>Swell *ESE 0-2 pd 7 SE 0-2 pd 7 SE 0-2 pd 7 SE 0-2 pd 7*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *1-3 1-3 1-3 1-3*<P align=left>Extended Outlook (Valid: Sunday through Wednesday):*<P align=left>Sunday: Wind N-NE 5-13 kts. Combined waves 1-4 ft.<P align=left>Monday: Wind inc N-NE 12-20 G25 kts. Combined waves inc 3-6 ocnl 8 ft.<P align=left>Tuesday: Wind NE-ENE 12-20 G25 kts. Combined waves 3-6 ocnl 8 ft.<P align=left>Wednesday: Wind NE-ENE 8-15 kts. Combined waves 2-4 ocnl 5 ft.<P align=left>Meteorologist: J. Laurie

For a description of any definitions or abbreviations used in the forecast above, please see our Marine Forecast Definitions.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, thanks, For some reason, I can't get my attachments to show up. How do I get it to show up as a Pic in my post instead of an attachment that you have to click on?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i opened it and copied and pasted.......you can save it also as a word Doc. and copy it from there as well.......

any tuna busting???


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotcha, no tunas busting that I have seen, but the conditions look good.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotcha, no tunas busting that I have seen, but the conditions look good.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

10-4 thx gump.....keep the updates coming when you can....AND if you need to email me the PDF ill be more than happy to post the info....

[email protected]

thx again.....

bluffman2 out


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

matt j post a report i saw the fish ya'll caught and ya'll crushed them!!


----------

